# Anyone have experience with Emerald Dwarf Rasboras



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been waiting to move, to start my 10 gallon tank and that time has almost come. Iv been pondering about what to stock it with and im thinking

1 ram (blovarian or electric)
and 6-7 harlequin rasbora
and switching otos back and forth from my other 10 gallon tank 

But i recently saw Emerald dwarf rasbora on the planted tank forum and they look much more colourful. I would assume there probably harder to get out here and was also wonder if anyone has experience or knowledge about them.

thanks


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

We got our group of emeralds from April last year, once acclimatized and settled in they looked stunting in both coloration and pattern, but that's only when you are able to spot them. As they are extreme shy specie and prefer to hide in the plants or behind your other decorations most of the time. Even after keeping them for about 1 yr, they only comes out during feeding time and quickly camouflage themselves into the bushes.

I think your best bets finding them are either April, Canadian Aquatics or Rogers. Try PM those guys~ Good luck~


----------



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks for the direction, but since you say there are extremely shy maybe they wouldn't do so well in my tank, as I would really like to seem them and also placing a ram would probably make it stressful for them.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

i have a school of them with my other rasboras and shrimp planted tank and they are not shy at all


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering if you ended getting the emeralds? I was thinking of getting some, but if they are anything like the shy CPDs I had I might reconsider. Cheers.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

We've kept both CPD and Emerald in the same setup, and I personally find Emerald more attractive than CPD, but also more shy and intimidate by any sort of movement near the tank.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Did the emeralds eat baby shrimp?


----------

